# Anyone familiar with Alex Vyatkin?



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

He is a trainer and breeder of Mals and GSDs I believe not for sure. He is in the Ukraine now but used to be in the states at a Presa Breeder named Red Star.

Has anyone here had any experience with him? Seen what he produces? Speak of his competence? 

Any help is appreciated. I'm considering a Mal so I'm doing my research now to find good working breeders


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes I know him I don't think he had much to do with there mal's at Red Star he was long gone.


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

He is selling some mals on a working dog.EU site. He came fairly highly recommended to me so this seemed like a good venue to get other opinions on his work.
Have you seen him work or his dogs? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I new Alex & Ireana when they first moved here from Russia he had a very nice working lines gsd Aska he brought to the US that he got in Poland. I moved on to Schutzhund and he moved on to the Presa's doing psa or something. We were and still are good friends but drifted apart. I here he is still in Russia.


----------

